# t



## eatc7402 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am posting this for an Ausie friend. I understand that if your an Ausie living out of
the country you must return home once a year to recieve certain benefits. His question
is does Philppine permanent redisency affect this requirment need to return?

eatc7402


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eatc7402 said:


> I am posting this for an Ausie friend. I understand that if your an Ausie living out of
> the country you must return home once a year to recieve certain benefits. His question
> is does Philppine permanent redisency affect this requirment need to return?
> 
> eatc7402


Residency here should make no difference as my understanding is that an Australian citizen that collects a Social Security pension can not remain outside of Australia for more that six (6) weeks at a time without loosing the pension,


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Geez I'm surprised you haven't gotten any response yet. There are quite a few Aussie's here so maybe you will get something yet. I'm American so can't give anything positively for you but one of my Aussie pals here in Iloilo has not been back to AU for several years and still gets his retirement into his account each month. Surely there is a AU Govt website he can do some research on.

Fred

Edit: Gene, I see we were both typing at about the same time. I know Max has not been back to AU for the 3 years I've known him and I think he has mentioned at some time that he has been here for somewhat over 5 years now without going back.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

This info might help.
https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/age-pension-while-travelling-outside-australia

https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/pension-rates-payable-people-outside-australia

If your friend is receiving the pension and has qualified for the stupid 2 year period then he needs to notify human services of his situation, there could be a slight reduction in payments. He can also have his payment deposited directly into a Filipino bank.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Geez I'm surprised you haven't gotten any response yet. There are quite a few Aussie's here so maybe you will get something yet. I'm American so can't give anything positively for you but one of my Aussie pals here in Iloilo has not been back to AU for several years and still gets his retirement into his account each month. Surely there is a AU Govt website he can do some research on.
> 
> Fred
> 
> Edit: Gene, I see we were both typing at about the same time. I know Max has not been back to AU for the 3 years I've known him and I think he has mentioned at some time that he has been here for somewhat over 5 years now without going back.


Good Morning Fred,

These government laws on pensions or most anything else get complicated. Hopefully the member will get all the info he needs. Would be terrible to make a move here and go broke in the process. 


Gene


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

eatc7402 said:


> I am posting this for an Ausie friend. I understand that if your an Ausie living out of
> the country you must return home once a year to recieve certain benefits. His question
> is does Philppine permanent redisency affect this requirment need to return?
> 
> eatc7402


BTW there is plenty of info already on this site with regards to Australian Pensions when I look, something I posted a couple of months ago is 1.

Default Australian Pensions.
Sad but true, If I choose to live in the Philippines as my permanent residency in a couple of years (when i turn 60) I am not entitled to receive a pension from my government when I hit 67, used to be 65, they keep raising the goal posts, the way it is legislated now is that I can live in any country I like, those countries that have pension treaties some 30 odd have reciprocal arrangements and all good but not the other hundreds of places like PH.

So according to our stupid government God help us, just prior to turning 67 I have to return to Australia, have a residence, can only leave the country for 6 weeks at a time and need to return etc. I have to reside in Australia for 2 years to meet the Department of Human Services criteria before I may return to PH. and then and only then will they continue to pay my pension,,,,,,,,,,,that is if I am eligible, means tested, assets etc.

When I went to work at aged 15 (14 part time) I always knew I would receive a pension, ha.
If you work hard in this country and make a decent living, strive for a good future for your family you are penalised, Sir you have too many assets, Sir you have too much money in the bank. So it appears that hard smart workers are propping up the lazy *******s. same in all countries I suppose.

So after paying just under 2 million dollars in tax over my working life I will be abandoned because I choose to reside outside Australia.
I chatted to a mate about this who is in the know and he advised me this issue is going to the High Court and should be resolved within 5 years, the reason? Discrimination, some stupid poly (prime minister) 10 odd years ago was trying to reduce our deficit.

Superannuation and assets will pull me through my retirement but I seriously feel for those who have less and choose to retire in an unaligned country because the pension paid by our government is insufficient live in the "so called lucky country"
I still feel duped by a bias system as a pension in this Country is only 20K, not really enough to live on and certainly no where near enough to maintain a house and car.

Cheers, Steve
M.C.A. and AussieKev like this.


Once qualified to receive the Aussie pension and living in another country you would eventually take up permanent residency by the many available visa types that could suit your particular situation or simply do the tourist visa trip if that suits. This won't affect your Australian Citizenship. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------

